
The China Shock: Learning from Labor Market Adjustment to Large Changes in Trade [pdf] - dbcooper
http://www.ddorn.net/papers/Autor-Dorn-Hanson-ChinaShock.pdf
======
dbcooper
Tyler Cowen called this "some of the most important work done by economists in
the last twenty years."

